# On the lighter side of things-how to get a rich man!



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Hi there,
I was at my xmass party over the week end - and a great night it was. I was chatting to some of the girls at work and we were talking about that all essential question - how to find a rich man? And since mr. bear was broke when I met him (and even more so now since I have had access to his account!!!!!) - I was unfortunatly unable to advise.

Any tips out there, that I can pass on to the mna na hEireann


----------



## Oilean Beag (19 Dec 2006)

Take up sailing ?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

What I have told the girls is to take up golf, tennis something sporty - and forget the pubs! I'll add sailing to the list!


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Dec 2006)

www.mailorderhusbands.net?


----------



## homeowner (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> how to get a rich man"



I know your post is lighthearted but is this really what your friends were talking about, like is this their aim in life is to "get" a rich man.  What happened to falling in love & meeting your soul mate? Or more importantly whatever happened to being independent and earning your own money?  
Maybe i'm too much of a romantic.   I'll take up sailing and golf in the new year and see if I can bag me a rich guy.



pinkyBear said:


> Any tips out there, that I can pass on to the mna na hEireann



Tell them to stop being so shallow.  
[Sorry, I couldnt help it]


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Hi Homeowner - I suppose over the years the girls have seen me scrimp and scrape to get the house - do up the house - so no real financial freedom  And they are looking to aviod what I had to do! No bad thing..... 



> I know your post is lighthearted but is this really what your friends were talking about, like is this their aim in life is to "get" a rich man.


 
These girls are nooooooo wags - thank god  But it always leads to an interesting debate 

And as for being shallow - sure if we all had the oppertunity (and were single)- wouldn't we grab it - esp if he was generous!!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> I was at my xmass party over the week end - and a great night it was. I was chatting to some of the girls at work and we were talking about that all essential question - how to find a rich man? And since mr. bear was broke when I met him (and even more so now since I have had access to his account!!!!!) - I was unfortunatly unable to advise.
> 
> Any tips out there, that I can pass on to the mna na hEireann


Hang around outside the various _Tribunals_?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

> Hang around outside the various _Tribunals_?


 And if unsuccessful there, possibly the dail even! Men with morals!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## homeowner (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi Homeowner - I suppose over the years the girls have seen me scrimp and scrape to get the house - do up the house - so no real financial freedom  And they are looking to aviod what I had to do! No bad thing.....


 
Actually I am too scrimping and scraping doing up the house with my fella, whom I am 100% head over heels in love with and he isnt rich   Sigh.


but if he won the euromillions I wouldnt be complaining at all.


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

> but if he won the euromillions I wouldnt be complaining at all.


Here's your sister - and well what is his is yours and what is yours is your own!!!


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

And before the men get upset - if ye had the opertunity to "get" a generous wealthy woman - would ye not jump at the chance - lets be egalatarian here!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

Depends. What does she look like?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Does it matter? lets not be shallow here!!


----------



## daltonr (19 Dec 2006)

> How to meet a wealthy man?

Tell them if they were good looking enough to be a trophy wife they'd have already been found by a wealthy man. It might be time for them to settle.

These women sound like the kind of people who would negatively impact on a mans net worth, so they would need to start out with a really really really wealthy man, if they want to end up with a merely wealthy one.

In all seriousness if they just want to make a bit of hard cash, they should just dress up nice and go hang out on a few street corners.  There isn't any great mystery to how to exchange your body/company for money.   Men aren't exactly a complicated species.   It is one of the oldest professions afterall.

-Rd


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

> Tell them if they were good looking enough to be a trophy wife they'd have already been found by a wealthy man. It might be time for them to settle.


 
The question was how to and not why haven't you! 



> These women sound like the kind of people who would negatively impact on a mans net worth, so they would need to start out with a really really really wealthy man, if they want to end up with a merely wealthy one.


 
And you would know how!



> In all seriousness if they just want to make a bit of hard cash, they should just dress up nice and go hang out on a few street corners. There isn't any great mystery to how to exchange your body/company for money. Men aren't exactly a complicated species. It is one of the oldest professions afterall.


And judging by the above quote I now know how you were able to assert the second point.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Dec 2006)

I assume daltonrs post was meant to be humourous. 

But getting back to the light hearted side of things again....have they any objections to a farmer? If not, try 1. The Farmers Journal, 2. The annual ploughing championships or other similar annual agricultural shows. A rich vein of landowners awaits those brave enough to don wellies.


----------



## daltonr (19 Dec 2006)

Oh dear, things seem to have taken a serious turn.
I think you've taken my (i thought) humerous observations a little too seriously.

You still haven't told us if these women were being serious, or if this was all a laugh, (role playing if you will). If they were joking, take my response as a bit if a laugh, I though it was kind of funny.

If your friends were being serious then take my observations as being serious, that is what I would think of someone who seriously approached life with that attitude.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

[broken link removed]?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Hi there guys - think I did take some remarks a bit toooo seriously - apologies daltonr .



> You still haven't told us if these women were being serious, or if this was all a laugh, (role playing if you will). If they were joking, take my response as a bit if a laugh, I though it was kind of funny.


The girls were joking - but I would imagine if they met a rich (and generous - under 40) guy they'd be happy out!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> rich (and generous - under 40) guy


First it was just rich. Now it's also generous and under 40. Some women are never satisfied! Next you'll be saying that he should have all his own teeth and no infectious diseases...


----------



## daltonr (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear,

your friends are not wrong to be looking for a financially responsible spouse,  the emphasis doesn't have to be on him being wealthy,  that gives the impression that they're more interested in the money than the man.  (even if they are joking)

Have a read of this.   A financially responsible spouse is definitely an asset (in more than a financial sense).
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.co...eAndMoney/ABalancedCheckbookNowthatsSexy.aspx

If they're looking for someone who's good with money you can tell them that there are lots of them on AAM.   But most of the good ones are taken.  

Incidently my favourite shallow woman quote may be mildly offensive to some, and I'll remove it if there are objections,  but the quote is...

Men are like parking spaces, the best ones are either taken or handicapped.

-Rd


----------



## Betsy Og (21 Dec 2006)

One would have thought that taking up hockey, tennis, becoming a rugger hugger were all the standard routes to old money.

Now if its new money you want then maybe you should be making up jumbo breakfast roles for builder extraordinaire types - but then its the front of the van and not the back of the limo .......  

On a more practical note, theres a mate of mine (no, not a "friend") who is on the dating website circuit. He reckons that women are very calculating - money, job/status, looks and then you're in or out. So the conventional wisdom or purported values women want (good sense of humour, kind, considerate etc. etc.) are, to a large extent, just window dressing of their more practical ... err... desires.

So to boil it down, men are just more honest about what they want!!


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Dec 2006)

> First it was just rich. Now it's also generous and under 40. Some women are never satisfied! Next you'll be saying that he should have all his own teeth and no infectious diseases...


 
Oh Clubman the teeth goes without saying!


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Dec 2006)

Clubman - can you imagine snogging a guy and his teeth fall into your mouth!!!


----------



## Megan (22 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Clubman - can you imagine snogging a guy and his teeth fall into your mouth!!!


 
I am sure if he is a rich man he will have screw in teeth not those old false teeth that you take out at night.


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Dec 2006)

You'd hope Megan, you'd hope - but there is always the exception


----------



## Arthur Daley (22 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> I was at my xmass party over the week end - and a great night it was. I was chatting to some of the girls at work and we were talking about that all essential question - how to find a rich man?


 
Yes, unless they're stunners I'd say they're going to be wasting their time. 

A single guy with old money ain't going to be interested in a bunch of golddiggers. It's all too crass. 

You might get somewhere with new money if you're a victoria beckham/kerry catonia type. AKA a media whore moron.


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Dec 2006)

> Yes, unless they're stunners I'd say they're going to be wasting their time.
> 
> A single guy with old money ain't going to be interested in a bunch of golddiggers. It's all too crass.


 
Well Arthur - just as well me(who is hitched but working on an advisary role) and the girls in question are Fab looking - in my advisory capacity I am suggesting to the girls to raise the bar a bit - as most of the guys they have been with - decide what they wear on a night out, if the clothes pass the "sniff test" 

And the best part of it is they aren't media babes! 

It's about riasing the bar a bit, aiming high! Why is that such a bad thing?????


----------



## Megan (22 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Well Arthur - just as well me(who is hitched but working on an advisary role) and the girls in question are Fab looking - in my advisory capacity I am suggesting to the girls to raise the bar a bit - as most of the guys they have been with - decide what they wear on a night out, if the clothes pass the "sniff test"
> 
> And the best part of it is they aren't media babes!
> 
> It's about riasing the bar a bit, aiming high! Why is that such a bad thing?????


How high are they going to raise the bar and how high are the guys going to jump????


----------



## JohnnyBoy (22 Dec 2006)

define rich!


----------



## Marion (23 Dec 2006)

That's easy!

*R*olling in it
*I*ntelligent
*C*harming
*H*andsome

Marion


----------

